# New shoes for my CGT!



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

My new wheels & tires shipped out from Tirerack today! Yeah! Borbet Type E in 15"x7" ET35 wrapped in 195/50VR-15 Yokohama AVS ES100. This was my last chance to get Type Es for the CGT, they are discontinuing them in 4x108....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: New shoes for my CGT! (duandcc)*

Pics?
Congrats on the wheels.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: New shoes for my CGT! (duandcc)*

I was about to ask, how do they fit, and do they rub in the rear, then it dawned on me, my quattro with ET35 rims is not the same. The quattro has a much wider rear track than the FWD. I may get a set of Borbet Type C in 7x16 ET35 for cheap, but I dont think it would help my rubbing issues much







I need ET37 or 38 for the next rims!
Borbet Type E








Borbet Type C


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: New shoes for my CGT! (PerL)*

Not sure how theyt will fit, they are still in the mail. As for offset, TireRack lists this as a guaranteed fitement, which means if they rub, they will exchange them at no cost (not even shipping). Here's what they look like on another black CGT:








^This is exactly what my CGT will look like, since I'm also getting my windows tinted this weekend. and the car pictured is another 1987 Coupe GT Special Build (except he has an MC2 under the hood)...


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: New shoes for my CGT! (duandcc)*

are they available in size 15"? like them very much but 15" are kinda small. i would like to get at least 17"







ohh yeah...i'm talking about type e's


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: New shoes for my CGT! (Coupe-20v)*

I might be selling some Type E's in 14"


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: New shoes for my CGT! (MFZERO)*

The only 4x108s left are 15", they used to make them in 14"-17". On a type81/85 car, anything larger than 15" is a waste, pure bling bling...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: New shoes for my CGT! (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_I might be selling some Type E's in 14"









How mcuh? I was going to use the stock ronals for my winter wheels. We don't get much snow, but it does happen and the Yokahamas are going to be useless in winter. I'd love to have a set of Borbet Type Es in 14" for my all seasons (which will be on the car December 1 through Feb 28)...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: New shoes for my CGT! (duandcc)*

I replied to your IM


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: New shoes for my CGT! (MFZERO)*

Wheels went on this weekend, no tint yet, but here are some pics:


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: New shoes for my CGT! (duandcc)*

No offense Dave, but it sure is nice to see a digital camera that takes crappier pics than mine.








BTW, the wheels look great! We're building a black coupe here in the next couple of weeks.
Chris


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: New shoes for my CGT! (200HP4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200HP4dr* »_No offense Dave, but it sure is nice to see a digital camera that takes crappier pics than mine.








Chris

Yeah, yeah, I know. it's 640x480 only. But during it's day it was da ****. It's a Sony mavica 9the one that saves on floppy disks, very handy)...


----------

